# Powdered sugar hand pump



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

scoots did you try it? Looks better than my method which was quite messy.


EDIT: sorry misreead date posted... I may have to try as well... I will watch for reply


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

looks like it my work, may have to get 1 try it out.


----------



## scoots40 (Mar 10, 2008)

have never tried it, but am kicking around the idea of using it if it's worth it. I believe it was the same one suggested in this months (or lasts) American Bee Journal.


----------



## scoots40 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm gonna try to bring this one ack to the top because Glorybee has a new handpump for 20 bucks (cheapest I'ver seen). Hopefully not built to fail . Anyone use one yet?


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

I ordered the same one shown in this post from Dadant as soon as it was available, but its still sitting in the box in my basement. I'll let everyone know when I eventually try it.

-ekrouse


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

There's another thread on this, It takes over 200 pumps to get 1 cup of sugar through the unit. It only takes 10-15 pumps to get dust coming out the top.

The jury is still out.


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey KQ6AR,

Can you provide the link for the thread on the sugar pump?

Thanks,

-ekrouse


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

I tried one this weekend. I purchased the one from Brushy Mtn. Takes a lot of pumping to feel like you get good sugar distribution. One thing was quickly apparent. The girls do NOT like it and are quick to show their disapproval. Dress appropriately.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

From what I can see in the pictures, the one from Glory Bee is the same as the one from Dadant. I orderd the one from Glory Bee, but it is on back order.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

In the search box I typed bellows, there where at least two threads,
Here's one of them,
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228882&highlight=bellows

Dan




ekrouse said:


> Hey KQ6AR,
> 
> Can you provide the link for the thread on the sugar pump?
> 
> ...


----------



## Quint Randle (Apr 29, 2006)

What totally cracks me up is Brushy Mountain sells this without any instructions at all. At least none came in the box when I got it.

I would imagine that the term "one cup for hive" does not apply when using a blower like this because it is dispersing the powdered sugar in a much more efficient manner than shaking. 

Quint


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

I bought my blower/pump from Glorybee and paid $19.99 for it. It is identical to the one Dadant and the rest, sells. No instructions came with it. It looks like it was intended to be used with 7 dust on vegetable plants, from the pictures on the box.


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

Understand first I have zero experience with this tool or with sugar dusting at all. I do however plan to use powdered sugar as a first line of defense when my hives get a one day average of 12 per day on a 3-4 day count. I plan to do the top shake method. 

Here is the info from the below site that speaks the question at hand. "Do you need to use 1 cup of sugar?"

It would appear that you do not. I would guess that the fine powder coating that KQBAR described in the link to the older post holds the key.

From what I am able to gather the powdered sugar is fine enough to stick to the sticky foot pads of the mites, thus allowing the mites to drop of. 

I would guess it would be akin to this question: Would it be easier to fall down a flight of stairs coated with 1/2 inch of small ball bearings or coated with 1 inch of small ball bearings.

Like you I would like to see some studies on the issue of efficiency of this tool vs. the top application method.

BTW my two colonies have not had a mite count over 5 per day yet :thumbsup:. 
I am going to go put the stick boards on now so I can get a count Monday when I open them up.

http://www.scientificbeekeeping.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=72

Powdered sugar dusting—sweet and safe, but does it really work?
Part 3



> I find that you do not need quite a full cup per colony.


 and


> Dusting with half the amount of sugar, and with higher efficacy sounds exciting to me, especially if the higher efficacy translates to more substantial mite control. I plan to try one of Joe’s dusters next season, and perhaps to build a compressor-driven model to rapidly treat large yards by the blow down method described.


and


> There are no real scientific tests documented but everyone told me they averaged at least 75 to 80% mite drop when used properly. It takes a time or two to get the hang of it. I have used them for two seasons now.


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

Having only had bees since April, I really don't know what I'm talking about, but...

I picked up a hand crank duster for veggies from Lehman's last year, but they apparently don't sell it anymore. Thought it might be used for a tops down dusting. 

Did find this "old style" duster that seems to be the same as the bellows blower, but with a pump instead. It may be a little easier to use...may not. Runs $17.95 plus whatever they come up with for shipping.

http://www.lehmans.com/store/Outdoors___Gardening___Orchard___Canister_Duster___63674?Args=

Walt


----------

